# Sling Bird !!!!



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Just a cool little story from today...

My kneeling, waiting to try and catch some feral String Feet Birds of my wild Flock...and...who lands and walks up looking at me?

"Sling Bird!"...

I have not knowingly seen him for like Ohhhhh, can it be??? 14 years or so??? !

One day, heck, 1988? 1991? Hmmm somewhere around there, I opened my roll-up industrial Door, and almost stepped on a Pigeon laying there on the ground with their Wings spread wide, looking up at me.

This was a full adult of indeterminate age, who somehow, had broken both thighs.

Anyway, I set him into a suspension 'sling', and provided Seeds and Water within easy Beak Reach, and the sling let him poop easily and did not push against his Crop or anything, while holding him 'up' so his Legas were merely relaxed and dangleing. I set some simple light splints on the legs, and kept him that way for like five or six weeks or something...toward the end of which, I began setting blocks of Wood under him, at first, only so the tips of the Toes could touch them if he wanted...then, for a few days or so, a little higher so full Toes could touch, then so his Feet just barely could, then so his feet could touch the stack of blocks with a little extra room for experiments of putting light weight on them...letting him take his time this way begin gently to test or push lightly with his legs.

Well, I only did a "so-so" job of it maybe, but he walked when taken from the sling, but he walked kinda with a distinct 'Duck' wobble and the legs were slightly bowed. But he walked well and decidedly anyway.

Anyway, I kept him in here for a while after, and when I was sure he was cool to release, I let him go. He had been a very agreeable, very accomidating, social, calm, friendly Pigeon the whole time, and his release was in fact quite casual, merely one of him going outside one day with me to be with the feral Birds whom he calmly rejoined.

I do not think I ever saw him since, untill today...!

But I remember him well...!

And he sure walked up and stared at me!

I was talking to him saying "Hello!" and he seemed very intent on looking at me for some time there. Then he got interested in a cute little Hen, and was doing his Tail-Fan-Dance things and cooing to her. He of course did this Dance in something of a bow-legged sort of way which did not detract at all from it's qualities and drama in it's own right.

Wow...

All these years!

Golly...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's an amazing story! It's great to know that Sling Bird has thrived all those years and even more amazing that he decided to stop back to let you know he's ok and still thinking about his savior. I hope he keeps in touch now that he knows you're still there


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,

What a remarkable story. He obviously hasn't forgot you or your kindness!

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yes Phil, 

That is indeed quite amazing and incredible!! What a trooper this pigeon is and a now he's quite the senior trooper Amazing really that you would see him again after all these years but how wonderful that you did. At least got to see that your efforts payed off and he's lived all this time...great news!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you Phil, it is wonderful to have a reminder that pigeons can, and do, live long and happy lives even when they are feral.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pete, fp, Brad, Cynthia...


Yea..wow, it really got me...golly...

Saw him land, and he walks over, and after a moment I think "Sling Bird!!!!!" and he just walks up to the edge of the dense bunch at my hands there, where I had the Seeds for catching String-Feets, and he just stands there looking so bright and aware and looking up at me straight eye to eye...

I have had so many pass through here, and all unique personalities and presences for themselves, yet too, after time, I do not remember them well enough to recognise them like this. Him I spotted after a moment because of how he walked, and it was all there, I knew 'who' it was, and he sure seemed to recognise me.

Some of the other ferals today, I was petting and lifting up, they did not notice with all the pushing fron the side or behind from eachother in the reaching for access to the small area of Seeds, and I am sure I know some few of them from raising them as Babys, but I could not remember when or 'who' they were in other terms, just that I felt I knew some of them, and they seemed easy with me getting fresh like that, moveing them aside as they grazed so I could increase the chances of the intended String Foot one to get close in.

'Stubby' was there today also, in the fringes, her 'string-foot was a hanging by a thin skin bit when I grabbed her (by the same method I was useing today ) and got the threads off in like 1993 or '94. She was no kid then.

It seems that they do not age at all for a long time, both of them look as fresh as any young Bird, and they must be well over ten and thirteen or fourteen anyway, respectively.

One of the ferlas lately, is almost all pure White but for a grey Tail...one youngtser of my eve-nesting Pair, is a beautiful shade of dark reddish brown, and three (one sibling of the reddish brown, and the two prior Babys now grown from the same eve Nesting pair ) are beige and grey and very very pretty. One of them, a very palse grey and beige, has Feather Toes.

I might make some images of them tomorrow...really lovely Birds.

What do we know on how long they may Live?


Thanks pals!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Incredibly happy story this Sling Bird! They can make such deep and personal eye contact, like any other bird species. I think pigeons can live up to 20-25 years, experts will correct me here. I had a feral pigeon who lived 15 years.
Suz.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is a wonderful experience, Phil!

Pigeons do have the most remarkable photographic memory for human faces. This one absolutely undoubtedly recognized you no problem.

John


----------

